# [HOWTO] CPU Wechsel Samsung R522



## Carvahall (2. März 2010)

Da mir die Cpu in meinem R522 in bestimmten Anwendungen zu langsam geworden ist, habe ich mich entschlossen die CPU gegen ein stärkere auszutauschen.

Vorher:   T6400 (2.00 GHz/800/2 MB)
Nachher: P8700 (2.53 Ghz/1066/3 MB)

Darum dachte ich mir, warum nicht eine CPU-Wechsel-Howto zu schreiben

Benötigte Utensilien:

1 Notebook
1 Passender Schraubenzieher (am Besten Feinmechanikerbitsatz)
1 Taschenlampe
1 Neue CPU
Genug Beleuchung



A



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. Zuerst alle Schrauben auf der Rückseite entfernen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Jetzt den Festplattencover abziehen und den RAM-cover abnehmen.

3. Die Festplatte hinten aufheben und vorsichtig herausziehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Das DVD-Laufwerk einfach herausziehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Das Notebook öffnen und mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher die Halter an diesen Positionen nach hinten schieben. Diese Aktion am Besten kopfüber mit der Taschenlampe ausführen da es sonst relativ schwierig ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Jetzt die Tastatur nach hinten klappen und das Tastaturkabel durch Herausziehen (Erfordert ein bisschen Zug) lösen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Das Touchpadkabel lösen. Beim Touchpadkabelstecker den braunen Teil nach hinten drücken und dann das Touchpadkabel herausziehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7.1 Das Speakerkabel lösen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8. Jetzt beginnen, den oberen gesamten oberen Teil samt Touchpad sorgfältig abzunehmen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Alle markierten Kabel vom Mainboard abziehen und die Schraube im rechten oberen Eck lösen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10. Jetzt Das gesamte Mainboard an der rechten Seite anheben und aus den Ausnehmungen links herausziehen und umdrehen und auf ein weiches nicht statisches Material legen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11. Jetzt vorsichtig die Schrauben vom MCH,CPU,GPU Kühler herausschrauben und den Kühler vorsichtig auf die seite legen (Achtung, hängt noch am Lüfterkabel).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


12. Die schwarze Schraube bei der CPU herumdrehen bis sie auf dem "geöffneten Schloss" Symbol ist. Jetzt kann man die langsame, alte CPU ausbauen und die neue hineinegeben und mit Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen.

13. Bei Bedarf die Wärmeleitpaste der anderen Elemente wechseln.

14. Zum Zusammenbauen alle Schritte umgekehrt ausführen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


15. Ins BIOS schauen und freuen!! VT Supported.

Sorry für die Teilweise nicht perfekten Fotos, hatte Stress .
Comments und Verbesserungen sind natürlich erlaubt und erwünscht.
mfg Carvahall


----------



## Carvahall (2. März 2010)

Pic Dump


----------



## -Phoenix- (2. März 2010)

schönes HOWTO hast denn eine große Geschwindigkeitssteigerung bemerkt?
530MHZ sind ja nicht die Welt .

mfg.


----------



## poiu (2. März 2010)

danke, schöne Anleitung  



@-Phoenix-

die CPU hat nicht nur 500MHz mehr sondern auch 1MB mehr Cache und was wichtig ist VT


----------



## Carvahall (2. März 2010)

Jap, schon bemerkt
Und sie hat auch 1066MHZ FSB statt 800

GTA 4 läuft flüssig!


----------



## Carvahall (1. Juni 2010)

Cpu läuft jetzt dauerhaft auf 3.15 GHz


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

wie hast denn das geschafft?

Nebenbei angemerkt müsste deine Anleitung auch für die R530/R580 & Co Modelle gelten denn das Barbone ist ähnlich!


----------



## Carvahall (2. Juni 2010)

Setfsb... und Memset...


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

welche Clock denn?


----------



## Carvahall (3. Juni 2010)

SLG8SP513V
Auf get FSB. Dann Den FSB auf die nächsthöhere Stufe Stellen.
Set FSB --> Der Computer startet Windows. Jetzt gleich Speichertiming nach oben korrigieren. Und fertig.


----------



## Anulu (10. Juni 2010)

Und läuft noch alles soweit? Läuft er stabil? Merklich großen Leistungsanstieg?
Möchte auch gern meinen Prozessor wechseln da Gta IV z.b. nur sehr bedingt läuft obwohl es auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen ist (Win7 64-Bit) und da ich nich mehr wie 200€ ausgeben will passt der Prozi ja subber ins Bild.

Dachte nur bisher, dass er festgelötet sei, weil dies in anderen Foren geschrieben wurde.

mfg anulu


----------



## poiu (10. Juni 2010)

@Carvahall denn hab ich schonmal früher ausprobiert SetFSB meldet Fehler

@ Anulu

SIeh dir auch die Intel P9xxx an diese haben mehr Cache kosten aber manchmal das gleiche


----------



## poiu (22. März 2011)

hier eine Detaillierte Anleitung 

http://tim.id.au/laptops/samsung/samsung r520.pdf

einziger unterschied zum R522 ist der Montierte Kühler.


----------

